# Bowtie Brigade Are Here!!!



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

They didn't make the November deadline, but the JL Bowtie Brigade cars are here and ready to ship! If you haven't yet seen them, they look awesome and we should have PICS up soon! Unfortunately, per JL/RC2, the MSRP is going up on these cars, but we have a limited number or sealed cases (12 cars total) at the old price of $120.00 including shipping!!!


Cars are:


1959 Impala Convertible (Top up) - Yellow w/ White Top

1959 Impala Hard Top - Black

1959 Impala Hard Top w/ Blower - Purple Metalflake

1962 Bel Air Hard Top - Metalflake Seafoam Green
1962 Chevy Impala Convertable (Top Up) White w/ black top

1962 Bel Air Hard Top w/ modern Pro Modified Hood scoop - Lemon Yellow

1963 Grand Sport Vette - Tangerine Dream Metallic Orange

1967 Corvette Coupe w/ Blower - Metalflake Red

1967 Corvette Coupe - Marina Blue w/ White 427 Graphics & cowl hood

1967 Small Block Corvette Roadster (Top up) - Red w/ White Top

1970 Chevelle - Orange w/ black stripes

1972 Nova - Candy Chrome Blue
 



--------------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

OK,who will be selling these individually?
Chris


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*SCJ - you have a PM*

SCJ - You have a PM.
Marty


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

What an idiot….I mention the price is going up and that we have them at the same old price, then quote you what the "new" price will be……repeat after me, what a dumb ass, what a dumb ass, what a dumb ass!

Sorry about that, the current price for a box of 12 JL Bowtie Brigade is $110.00 (shipped & insured) to any US address.

-----------------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I got my case yesterday and spent several hours testing them last night. (Only) two of the twelve cars had significant problems out the box. One had a severely bent front axle and one was squealing. My experience with older JLTJ releases was much worse so I was happy. 10 minutes of swapping parts with older cars and all 12 were running great. All are fun to drive and look great. Even the red convertible grew on me.

I was in the process of swapping bodies with some of my older cars and immediately noticed that the screw pitches are different with the Bow Ties. It's also nice that JL is using the different axle locations with different bodies. The Vettes are all on a shorter wheel base. Some of the axle holes that were not in use turned out to be tighter. All this makes it a tad more tedious to swap bodies/chassis but it's a fun problem to have!

I saw a post yesterday in a different thread about a local hobby store not updating their JL stock due to poor sales. I've seen the same thing around here. Most people are buying the standard HO sets and experimenting with different types of cars. When the JLTOs deslot due to the standard low-resistor controllers, people just give up on them. 

Should JL encourage shops to carry 120 Ohm controllers? Maybe they could promote a kit that would include two 120 Ohm controllers (but with which adapter plug?), a wheel puller and press and a bag with a variety of different wheels. Silicone tires make a difference too. If JL doesn't want to offer such a kit, it seems like one of the internet slot shops should consider offering a single kit for one-stop shopping. $69 for a kit like that would catch my eye.


----------

